# Grüner Teich mit ölig-wirkender Oberfläche ( + Schaum) ? Was tun ???



## blacky1987 (15. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute, bin neu hier und habe ein paar Fragen:

Habe mir vor 2 wochen einen kleinen Terrassenteich (500 Liter) angelegt, d.h. der Teich steht bei uns auf der Terasse im 1. Stock. 

Am Teichrand habe ich Pflanzen (6 Stück, u.a. __ Schilf usw.) eingepflanzt, diese habe ich in so Pflanzensäcke mit Teicherde  eingesetzt. Habe auch schon gelesen, dass die ein fehler war. 1. Frage: Wie soll ich die Pflanzen alternativ einpflanzen? In Sand?

Habe schon gelesen, dass ich dringend Unterwasserpflanzen brauchen, wie z.B. __ Hornkraut etc.. Stimmt, oder?

Desweiteren habe ich 4 Shubukins (ca. 10cm) eingesetzt. Doch nach nur einer Woche hat sich am gesamten Teichboden und Teichrand ein grüner Film abgesetzt. Dachte jedoch, dass dies normal sei, doch seit ein paar Tagen nun bildet sich auf der Teichoberfläche Schaum zu bilden und die Wsseroberfläche sieht irgendwie Ölig aus ?

Die Fische schwimmen auch nur noch am Boden rum und haben auch nicht mehr wirklich hunger, jedoch scheinen sie zeimlich fit zu sein.


Vielleicht auch ein paar Teichmuscheln? 

Einen Filter bislang nicht installiert, ich habe nur eine kleine wsserpumpe laufen, die eine kleine Fontäne in der Teichmitte betreibt.

Was meint ihr, wie soll ich nun am besen vorgehen.

Am leibsten wollte ich den Teich nocheinmal komplett neu aufsetzten, worauf sollte ich besonders achten? Sollte ich ein paar Liter Flusswasser hinzugeben als kleine Starthilfe?

Bitte um dringende hilfe :beeten


----------



## Psycho-21 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich mit ölig-wirkender Oberfläche ( + Schaum) ? Was tun ???*

Hi

erstmal hast du viel zu früh die Fische eingesetzt.Der weise Schaum ist denke ich Eiweis nicht so schlimm zu deinem film auf der oberfläche das kann alles mögliche sein(Pollen........).Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich auch nicht und es geht trotzdem bestens.Ich habe meine Planzen in eine Lehm/Sandgemisch eingesetzt und diese wuchern mir bald echt alles zu.Einen Filter würde ich bei der Teichgröße und den Fischbesatz schon nehmen.Aber am allerbesten wären Bilder!!!!!


----------



## blacky1987 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich mit ölig-wirkender Oberfläche ( + Schaum) ? Was tun ???*

Hi, hier is erst mal en Bild von meinem Teich: http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/150608133017_Teich.JPG

krass find ich halt nur, dass des so schnell ging mit dem grün werden und dem Schaum. Komisch findee ich auch, da ich in einem großen Zooladen war und mit der Verkäufer zu Teicherde geraten hat ?? Kann doch normal dann auch nicht sein, wenn man auf Teicherde verszichten soll 

Wollte halt scho en einigermaßen sauberen teich, weil was bringt mir en Teich, wenn ich die fische darin nicht sehen kann. 

Zum filter? welches system würdet ihr mir raten? Brauche ja dann ne Pumpe, die im teich is und en Filter, der außerhalb vom teich steht, richtig?


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich mit ölig-wirkender Oberfläche ( + Schaum) ? Was tun ???*

Hallo (wieheißtdudenn?)!

Ersteinmal herzlich willkommen bei uns. Im Prinzip bist hier richtig - es wäre nur schön gewesen, Du wärest schon vor ein paar Wochen hier vorbei gekommen.

So, nun ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen, nun wollen wir mal schauen.

Sofortmaßnahmen:

1. FISCHE SOFORT NICHT MEHR FÜTTERN!

2. GUTEN WASSERTEST (z.B. JBL oder SERA) BESORGEN UND DIE WERTE HIER EINSTELLEN.

3. Am besten wäre wohl ein zumindest Teilwasserwechsel. 1/3 Wasser raus, Leitungswasser rein.

4. Dringend die Teicherde entsorgen - insbesondere die Ballen, die von der Gärtnerei an den Pflanzen evtl. noch haftet. Besser ist ein Sand-/Lehmgemisch (oder ganz zur Not 1/4-Teicherde, 3/4-Spielsand.)

5. Hast Du einen Filter oder ähnliches. Genaue Beschreibung der eingesetzten Technik.

6. Ordentliche Portion Unterwasserpflanzen - __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt etc.

7. Unser *Basiswissen* durchforschen und auch mal in der *Suche* das Wort Nitritpeak eingeben.

8. Ein neues Zuhause für Deine Fische suchen - Dein Teich ist auf Dauer nicht für sie geeignet.

9. UND AUF GAR KEINEN FALL __ MUSCHELN!!!!!!!!

Sorry, bessere Nachrichten hab ich zur Zeit nicht für Dich.


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich mit ölig-wirkender Oberfläche ( + Schaum) ? Was tun ???*



			
				blacky1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hier is erst mal en Bild von meinem Teich: http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/150608133017_Teich.JPG
> 
> krass find ich halt nur, dass des so schnell ging mit dem grün werden und dem Schaum. Komisch findee ich auch, da ich in einem großen Zooladen war und mit der Verkäufer zu Teicherde geraten hat ?? Kann doch normal dann auch nicht sein, wenn man auf Teicherde verszichten soll



Der Teich sieht toll aus - das kriegen wir schon wieder hin.

Auch Verkäufer in Zoofachgeschäften wollen in der Regel und vorrangig nur eins: VERKAUFEN. Erst die Teicherde, dann alles was das Chemieregal so hergibt....


----------



## blacky1987 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich mit ölig-wirkender Oberfläche ( + Schaum) ? Was tun ???*

Hi, ich heiße Dominik  , rießen Dankeschön für deine Antwort.

Dann werde ich meine fische wohl vorübergehend in einem Behälter umsiedeln, bis sich der teich erhohlt hat.

Wasserwechsel habe ich schon 2 mal vorgenommen, zuletzt gestern, wahrscheins aber zu viel (bestimmt 4/6  :? )

Ok, Teicherde werde ich gleich morgen entsorgen, wo habt ihr Lehm herbekommen? Gibts das zu kaufen?

Zu den Wasserpflanzen, wer ich wohl bei ebay bestellen ( http://stores.ebay.de/ahli47-Wasser...lanzen_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ3QQftidZ2QQtZkm) 
Die Pflanzensäcke kann ich getrost wiederverwenden, denke die eignen sich gut dafür.

Filteranlage habe ich zurzeit keine drin. Habe nur eine kleine Pumpe vom Aldi   drin, wollte damit auch nur ein kleines Wasserspiel betreiben. Wenn ich mir eine zulegen sollte, welche würde sich eignen? Leistung ?


hier is noch en Bild: http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/150608140800_PICT0003.JPG


----------



## blacky1987 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich mit ölig-wirkender Oberfläche ( + Schaum) ? Was tun ???*

Noch besser ! Ich werde meine Fische einem Freund geben, der hat en rießen Teich in seime Garten. Dort kann ich sie beruhigt "zwischenlagern"


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich mit ölig-wirkender Oberfläche ( + Schaum) ? Was tun ???*

Hallo Dominik,

Lehm zu kaufen wird nicht so einfach sein. Vielleicht gibt es aber sog. Verlegesand, der sollte lehmhaltig sein. Versuch doch noch mal als Suchwort "Substrat".

Wenn Du wirklich diese Fische in dem Teich halten willst, der meiner Meinung nach zu klein dafür ist, braucht Du wohl einen Filter. Und damit meine ich nicht eine Pumpe mit einem Schaumgummischnuffi vorweg.

Lies Dich noch mal hier durchs Forum, Du wirst bestimmt fündig.

Achso - eins noch - Pflanztaschen? Auf dem Foto sehe nur die Kunststoffkörbchen, die sind o.k. 
Kokos- und Sisaltaschen sind auch nur ein Verkaufshit, denn die verrotten recht schnell und liefern nur den Algen weitere Nahnung.


----------



## blacky1987 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich mit ölig-wirkender Oberfläche ( + Schaum) ? Was tun ???*

Also, hab mal en neues Thema aufgemacht, vielleicht könnt ihr mir hierbei noch ein bisschen helfen, geht um en Filter, wenn möglich en kleiner Eigenbaufilter    

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17633


----------



## Dr.J (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich mit ölig-wirkender Oberfläche ( + Schaum) ? Was tun ???*

Hallo Dominik,

deine Links funktionieren nicht mehr. Lade doch bitte die Bilder hier in die Galerie hoch oder hier in einen Beitrag rein.


----------



## blacky1987 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich mit ölig-wirkender Oberfläche ( + Schaum) ? Was tun ???*

http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/170608182823_Teich.JPG

-des war der Teich, bevor ich ihn geleert habe

und so sieht er jetzt aus: http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/170608182915_PICT0006.JPG


----------



## ouzo (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Teich mit ölig-wirkender Oberfläche ( + Schaum) ? Was tun ???*

Hallo Dominik,

die Umrandung Eures Teiches sieht ja klasse aus  
Habt Ihr die Fliesen selber so schön geklebt ? Auch die Farbzusammenstellung
finde ich sehr gelungen kombiniert. 
Drücke Euch die Daumen,dass es mit der Neubefüllung besser klappt !


----------

